# thinking of getting a trolling motor



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

<SPAN lang=EN>

I?ve got a 20 foot Sea Hunt and was thinking of getting a trolling motor. Has any one got a good review or brand.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Well you really only have 2 choices Minnkota (yamaha) or Motor guide (mercury) as for the question about brands is kind of like do you like blondes or brunettes everyone will be different. Now I wouldn't get any thing less than 80lb thrust. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

also consider the wireless &copilot features. Fun to use....make sure to get a cover for the trolling motor itself . In one years' expose to the elemets the top and bottomplate can start peeling off and such.I replaced mine (free under warranty) I own a minn kota...love it is like walking on water on a nice day. I can either use the wireless or the pedal controls (15 ft long cable ) oh...bow mount for sure .


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> In one years' expose to the elemets the top and bottom plate can start peeling off and such.




Do you turn the power off to the TM when not in use? You do have a CB that you trip correct?


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

Good advice so far! At least 80lb thrust, 24volt is a good start.One other thing to think about is foot vs hand control. With foot control think about how you will operate it, especially in rough or choppy water. Its difficult to stand on the bow, one foot on the control, bouncing up and down in a chop....but if you have a seat, its hands free operation.

You need to determine shaft length that will be required. You will need a min of 8" of shaft underwater. So min shaft length will be distance from bow to waterline on your boat + comfortable distance above bow to allow for easy hand control + 8 to 12" for shaft below water. This model would be a start: http://store.coastalmarineelectronics.com/33637.html


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had both motorguide and minn kota and they both have there pitfalls. The tilt handle on the minn kota will be most of problem. Motorguides do not like vibration what so ever so take your pick they both have problems.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We sell both, I think that Minn is a better made trolling motor. Check them both out and see which has more of the features you need. Got questions hopefully I can help.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

*I got my 74lb thrust Minn kota from Nick @ Posner . It works wonders with my new power pole! *


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just installed a troller on my 20' T Top.... 'Had to because a severely broken leg is gonna force me to fish the bay more than I usually do.......

After researching I decided on a transom mount...two reasons 1. I fish from the back of the boat and 2. It can get very rough even in the bay so a bow mount may be dangerous....

After more research, I concluded the an 80# MinnKota was the best bet for me...... But, I found a 82# Motor guide at half price..... The hint came from a guy on this forum..... I built a mount from aluminum angle pieces...... I can removeit pretty quickly whenI want to go offshore......

I've had it out in Joes Bayou once and it provides all the power I need... I still need to use it a few times and refine my methodolgy but I think I'm gonna like it


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I have owned 4 motorguides over the years on 4 different boats, they have performed flawlessly...

my friends with Minn Kota have had some serious problems..just thought you should know.

I went all out: remote control 24 volt and quick release mount.. I love it.

S & S Marine did a great job on the install, the batteries and the onboard charging system.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I would definitely consider the autopilot feature. I have an 80lb thrust saltwater minnkota and love it. The ability to set the motor in a direction and concentrate on fishing is awesome especially when trying to hold in the current in deeper water without having to drop an anchor. A power pole for the boat is next. 



Nick


----------

